# Forum Antispam ist offline



## stieglitz (27 November 2009)

Weiss jemand warum das Forum Antispam seit Tagen nicht zu erreichen ist?


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Forum Antispam ist offline*

Die Ursache  muß bei dir  liegen. Kann es ohne  Probleme aufrufen ( auch in den Tagen zuvor) 

Antispam e.V. - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## stieglitz (27 November 2009)

*AW: Forum Antispam ist offline*

Das liegt wohl an meiner IP.
Mobil komm ich drauf.
Antispam hat sich mit mir direkt in Verbindung gestzt. Danke!
:-D


----------

